# SSD on Sata 3gbps



## stayplation3 (Mar 6, 2015)

My motherboard only has Sata 3gbps. I just ordered the Samsung 850 Pro 512gb. Should I get a Sata 6gbps PCI controller? Would it make much of a speed difference?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2015)

It is going to be limited in maximum throughput on a SATA 3Gbps port, but I don't think it is necessary to get a 6Gbps card for an SSD.  SSD's speed really is their random access time, that is what makes the big difference and a 3Gbps port won't really affect that.  You aren't going to notice much difference with a 6Gbps port.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 6, 2015)

Throughput is only part of the SSD story, what you'll likely notice most and 3gbps or 6gbps won't matter is response time. Run with what you have for now, go with a 6Gbps controlled MB when you upgrade. I wouldn't worry too much, it'll still be so much faster than an HDD you should be quite content imho.


----------



## stayplation3 (Mar 6, 2015)

ok. i got this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147361 seemed pretty cheap for what you get. im not sure if i have anywhere to mount this. idk if my pc came with a 2.5" mounting spot. does it need to be mounted? can i just set it down at the bottom of the pc?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 6, 2015)

Even if you use one screw in a 5.25 or 3.5 area, or buy an adapter for either, I would recommend mounting. No moving parts and super lightweight and cool running means you don't necessarily need to...but I'd recommend it.

There's lots of options, get a 1/8" drill but and drill holes to mount on the bottom of the case, some mount to the backside of their MB tray and use super short screws (not necessarily recommended though!!). The bottom of the case trick works a treat for most situations...especially if a fan mount location is there, just align 2 holes and go for it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)

You probably don't have a 2.5" mounting spot. What you need is a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter if you have any open 3.5 slots. Newegg is full of them. Yes, you CAN set it at the bottom, but you take the chance of the SATA cable coming out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2015)

SSDs don't really need to be mounted, if you don't move your case around a lot you can just plug it in an lay it on the bottom of the case and you'll likely be fine.  Though I usually find at least one open screw hole and secure the SSD somehow.


----------



## stayplation3 (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks all and come on vote! its really important


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2015)

#TeamDickButt


----------



## stayplation3 (Mar 6, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> #TeamDickButt


lmao


oh also, when i install windows will it format the ssd to ntfs before the install? or do i need to do that some other way before i pop in the disk?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2015)

I put a Crucial SSD in a Phenom II 965 rig for someone else and while reads are slower in the sense of bandwidth, it's just as responsive. There is nothing special you need to do, just plop it in, connect it, and install Windows on it. Windows will format the drive and the speed up of an SSD will greatly outweigh the loss in speed for not having SATA3.


----------



## stayplation3 (Mar 6, 2015)

was thinking of getting this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157501 and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117372 it would almost be like having a brand new tit pc with that ssd too. wut u think?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2015)

stayplation3 said:


> was thinking of getting this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157501 and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117372 it would almost be like having a brand new tit pc with that ssd too. wut u think?


I think you're changing the topic of your own thread and probably won't be as noticeable as an SSD upgrade unless you've been bottlenecked on your CPU.


----------



## stayplation3 (Mar 6, 2015)

i kno but i dont rly wana make a new thread for that last question


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2015)

stayplation3 said:


> i kno but i dont rly wana make a new thread for that last question


We can't tell you what your machine bottlenecks on. You have to figure that one out for yourself so you can gauge how much such an upgrade would help. It's like upgrading a GPU when you're using vsync and already are getting 60FPS. You're not going to get any more performance, the same is true of the CPU if it's not fully utilized. However, it's possible that the machine will feel a little more responsive because of Intel's IPC, but generally speaking, it's a large investment without knowing if it will really help you much or not.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2015)

That's how forums (are supposed to) work... 

Anyhoo, I 're viewed that board and it's solid.


----------



## stayplation3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> We can't tell you what your machine bottlenecks on. You have to figure that one out for yourself so you can gauge how much such an upgrade would help. It's like upgrading a GPU when you're using vsync and already are getting 60FPS. You're not going to get any more performance, the same is true of the CPU if it's not fully utilized. However, it's possible that the machine will feel a little more responsive because of Intel's IPC, but generally speaking, it's a large investment without knowing if it will really help you much or not.


well i dont need to figure out a bottleneck the graphics will be the bottleneck but i already get 60 fps on almost every game out there maxed out. i just want the pc to be more responsive. what do you think about the mobo i picked? good or bad brand in ur opinion? good piece for what i am looking for?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2015)

stayplation3 said:


> well i dont need to figure out a bottleneck the graphics will be the bottleneck but i already get 60 fps on almost every game out there maxed out. i just want the pc to be more responsive. what do you think about the mobo i picked? good or bad brand in ur opinion? good piece for what i am looking for?


I've personally had bad experiences with ASRock (many years ago) but as @EarthDog said, he thinks it's solid.

You said, "i just want the pc to be more responsive" which leads me to say, just get the SSD first then decide about other hardware later because an SSD changes the responsiveness game a lot.


----------



## stayplation3 (Mar 6, 2015)

ok thanks all and dont forget to vote.


i just bought that mobo and cpu and a new h80i cuz mine is making pump noise and an evga 970 ftw edition and i ordered that ssd yesterday. wish me luck =x


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2015)

stayplation3 said:


> i just bought that mobo and cpu and a new h80i cuz mine is making pump noise and an evga 970 ftw edition and i ordered that ssd yesterday. wish me luck =x


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2015)

Right? Way to throw money at???


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2015)

Best SSD purchasing skills ever. Wish I got a 970 with every MX100 I bought at work.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2015)

My i5 setup has the older Intel m-25XG2 drives which are Sata II and it boots just as fast as this system with a Samsung 850 EVO.

To be honest getting a fairly good SSD to begin with you would not notice one from another all that much if at all except in benchmarks.


As for gaming from a SSD is nice, how ever if ya one who likes reading tips on loading i hope your a fast reader .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)

Personally, I would have just gotten the SSD and judged responsiveness from there.  Still rockin a socket 775 in the house, and once it was given an SSD it breathed new life into it.

That said, @Aquinus has had a bad experience with ASRock, but you made a good purchase in that motherboard.  My experience has been that ASRock has improved quite a bit, and they are usually the first boards I look at in a new build, making comparisons of other brands/models against them.  As long as you don't get a lower tier model, you are pretty safe.


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 6, 2015)

Nothing wrong with asrock been running my mobo almost 3 years none stop since i got and not had one single issue.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2015)

ASRock really has arguably the best bang for the buck motherboards out a couple of generations running on the Intel side. The X77Extreme 4 was solid for the price, and now in Z97 the Extreme 6 is also quite solid. 

I always wonder why people hold grudges like that... 'I had an asrock board fail on me, years ago, so I don't like them'. That logic just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2015)

I started my SSD life with a SATA3 SSD in a SATA2 board (x58) without issues but did buy a PCI-E Sata3 Controller card some time later and it was without a doubt quicker, although you won't get full Sata3 speeds, it was noticeable but not by a significant margin.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Personally, I would have just gotten the SSD and judged responsiveness from there.  Still rockin a socket 775 in the house, and once it was given an SSD it breathed new life into it.
> 
> That said, @Aquinus has had a bad experience with ASRock, but you made a good purchase in that motherboard.  My experience has been that ASRock has improved quite a bit, and they are usually the first boards I look at in a new build, making comparisons of other brands/models against them.  As long as you don't get a lower tier model, you are pretty safe.


Right, my experience is from an old skt478 and skt775 board. The boards worked well in the sense that they did everything they were designed to do, but at the time things like CPU voltage control where missing when even the cheapest of boards would have it. So with that said, all the ASRock boards I had were solid, they just didn't do what I wanted them to do. Since then I've gotten MSI and ASUS boards with nothing but good experiences with both Intel and AMD.



EarthDog said:


> I always wonder why people hold grudges like that... 'I had an asrock board fail on me, years ago, so I don't like them'. That logic just makes no sense to me.


It's not that I don't like ASRock. It's just that I know ASUS and MSI from my own experience has delivered good products, so why deviate from something I know from experience works for me? That's all I'm trying to get at.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2015)

Well that makes more sense when its said like you meant it. 

But across YEARS and multiple chipsets to not consider them... just not me I guess.


----------

